# DT990 Pro vs Edition



## Rafa85 (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Bin auf der Suche nach einen Neuen KH... Momentan habe ich den DT770 Pro, gefällt mir klanglich eigentlich ganz gut aber irgendwie ist er mir ein bisschen zu gut abgeschirmt.

Dachte da an den 990 Pro oder Edition kA ob sich der Aufpreis für den Edition auszahlt. 

Mir persönlich hat bis jetzt der AKG Q701 am besten gefallen, der ist mir aber zu teuer. Der K702 ist eigentlich auch fein nur da fehlt mir der Bass ein bisschen.

Deswegen würde mich interessieren ob man den DT990er mit den AKG´s vergleichen kann.

Danke


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. Mai 2016)

Ich hatte den DT990 Pro, allerdings hat mich das Wendelkabel extrem gestört. Ist einfach nervig im Alltag.  Daher habe ich bei Thomann die 990 Edition gekauft (B-Stock daher recht günstig).
Für mich der ideale Kopfhörer


----------



## Rafa85 (20. Mai 2016)

Hi und danke für deine Antwort!

Ja das war bei meinen DT770 nichts anderes nur habe ich mir ein glattes Kabel nachbestellt.

Klanglich unterscheiden sich die beiden ja kaum oder?


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Mai 2016)

Also wenn du einen luftigeren 770er möchtest, versuch lieber den DT-880 Edition 250 Ohm (Edition = glattes Kabel).
Der 990 hat nen tollen Tiefgang, aber nach oben hin wird dir da sicher was fehlen, zumindest erging es mir so.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der 880 ein leidenschaftlicherer AKG 702 mit Tiefgang.
Kannst du bei Thomann portofrei bestellen, die haben nen tollen Support und eine 30-Tage-Moneyback-Garantie.
Dort bekommst du ihn auch als B-Stock, heisst von anderen getestet und zurückgesendet, für zwischen 14€ und 24€ weniger, je nach Angebot.

Ob in der von mir vorgeschlagenen 250 Ohm Version oder doch in der 32 Ohm Version kommt auf deine sonstige Hardware/deinen gewünschten Einsatzzweck an.
Wäre aufschlussreich wenn du darauf etwas mehr eingehen würdest.

Klanglich unterscheiden sich die von dir genannten 990er übrigens überhaupt nicht.


----------



## CSOger (20. Mai 2016)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich hatte den DT990 Pro, allerdings hat mich das Wendelkabel extrem gestört.


Mich auch.

Ging mir auch so mit dem Wendelkabel.
Habe mir dann den DT990 Pro Limited Edition gekauft.
Amazon.com: Beyerdynamic DT99  PRO 25 ohm - LIMITED EDITION (Black, Straight Cable): Electronics
Die Preise für das Teil sind jetzt aber viel zu hoch.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Mai 2016)

Kommt drauf an wo man sucht... DT-990 Pro Limited Edition B-Stock
Ist halt B-Stock, aber das heisst wie gesagt bei Thomann nur, dass er schonmal zum Probehören benutzt wurde.

Oder man nimmt den: DT-990 Edition 250 Ohm
Unterscheidet sich von der Limited Edition nur darin, dass die LE komplett schwarz ist und ein leicht anderes Design hat.
Auch als B-Stock erhältlich: DT-990 Edition B-Stock

Dennoch würde ich an Stelle des Threaderstellers eher zum DT-880 greifen, siehe mein vorheriges Posting.


----------



## CSOger (20. Mai 2016)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt den: DT-990 Pro
> Auch als B-Stock erhältlich: DT-990 Pro B-Stock
> Unterscheidet sich von der Limited Edition nur darin, dass die LE komplett schwarz ist.



Die LE hat ein glattes Kabel.
Der normale DT990 Pro hat das Wendelkabel.
Erwähnte ich schon in meinem Post.


----------



## Xaphyr (20. Mai 2016)

Oh ja, ich hab den falschen verlinkt, verzeihung.
Hab das Posting entsprechend angepasst. ^^


----------



## Luemmel (20. Mai 2016)

Moin,

zuerst mal ist Thomann.de absolut empfehlenswert. Keine Ahnung wie dein Budget ist, aber wenn dir der 990 vom Klang her zusagt (ähnlich dem 770) also Bass und Höhenbetont, dann könnte der 880 etwas zu Bassarm wirken. Er ist definitiv etwas Detailreicher. Ich habe beide gehört, den 990 pro und edition. Der pro klingt etwas direkter und hat eine leicht stärkere Höhenbetonung. Der Edition ist da etwas entspannter, aber für mich immer noch zu "agressiv"/unnatürlich. Der 880 edition ist in den Höhen seidiger und im Bass deutlich zurückhaltender. Ich finds genial - aber das muss ja nicht so sein. 

Wenn 990, dann tut es klanglich auch der pro, der Unterschied ist nicht so gewaltig - unter Umständen stört jedoch das Spiralkabel. Der Komfort ist beim Edition aber deutlich besser. Weniger Anpressdruck auf den Ohren und leichteres Kabel.

Wenn es das Budget zulässt, unbedingt den AKG K712pro probehören. Er hat deutlich mehr Bass als der K702 und spielt Auflösungsmäßig (leider auch preislich) deutlich über dem 990er. 

Gruß


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Mai 2016)

Ich kann deinen Eindruck in Bezug auf die Unterschiede zwischen den 990ern nicht teilen, aber das ist sicher subjektiv. Als ich die beiden verglichen habe, ließ ich sie mir mit geschlossenen Augen aufsetzen, ich konnte beim besten willen nicht sagen welchen ich gerade trug. Der K712pro ist klasse, nur zu teuer, meines erachtens den Aufpreis nicht wert. In den Mitten treibender hat er ein wenig präsenteren Bass, der aber nicht ganz so weit runter reicht wie beim 880. In der Auflösung ist der Unterschied marginal.

Btw wissen wir noch nicht ob der Threadersteller 250 Ohm überhaupt antreiben kann. In Verbindung mit einem FiiO e10k zB kann er die neutrale Abstimmung des 880 durch die +3db Bass Boost Funktion des FiiO nutzen, ohne dass der Klang dadurch woanders beschnitten oder verfälscht wird. Ich denke unter 400€ findet man nur schwer etwas dass Präzision und Leidenschaft so gut vereint wie besagte Kombination.


----------



## Luemmel (21. Mai 2016)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Ich kann deinen Eindruck in Bezug auf die Unterschiede zwischen den 990ern nicht teilen, aber das ist sicher subjektiv. Als ich die beiden verglichen habe, ließ ich sie mir mit geschlossenen Augen aufsetzen, ich konnte beim besten willen nicht sagen welchen ich gerade trug. Der K712pro ist klasse, nur zu teuer, meines erachtens den Aufpreis nicht wert. In den Mitten treibender hat er ein wenig präsenteren Bass, der aber nicht ganz so weit runter reicht wie beim 880. In der Auflösung ist der Unterschied marginal.
> 
> Btw wissen wir noch nicht ob der Threadersteller 250 Ohm überhaupt antreiben kann. In Verbindung mit einem FiiO e10k zB kann er die neutrale Abstimmung des 880 durch die +3db Bass Boost Funktion des FiiO nutzen, ohne dass der Klang dadurch woanders beschnitten oder verfälscht wird. Ich denke unter 400€ findet man nur schwer etwas dass Präzision und Leidenschaft so gut vereint wie besagte Kombination.



Hatte den Edition als 600 Ohm. Vl. Lags daran. War auch nur minimal. Der 880 ist wirklich klasse für seinen Preis.  Den 712er gabs neulich für unter 300 bei Amazon. Aus meiner Sicht ist ein weiterer Unterschied zu den  Beyer Höreren im unangestrengteren oberen Mitten und Höhenbereich. Ist beim 712 leicht zurückgenommen und klingt auf Dauer für meine Ohren runder.


----------



## Rafa85 (21. Mai 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten!

Kann mir vlt jemand sagen um wie viel mehr Bass der DT990er zum AKG 702 hat?  Der KH wird ja am meisten fürs Zocken und Ts mit Freunden eingesetzt da brauch ich jetzt nicht den überdrüber basslastigen KH aber wie gesagt beim Musikhören war mir der Bass vom 702 schon zu wenig.

Ich werde mir den 880 und 990 mal bestellen und der mir am besseren gefällt behalten. Das der AKG K712pro super klingt kann ich mir gut vorstellen aber möchte nicht mehr wie 200 ausgeben.

Den 990er Edition wollte ich mir schon bestellen bei electronic4you.at um 160 aber überall anders kostet der um die €200. Kann das sein das der dort um 40€ billiger ist wie überall anders oder ist es ein B-Stock?

Mfg


----------



## buxtehude (21. Mai 2016)

das hier sollte den ersten teil der frage beantworten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



electronic4you verkauft wohl einen neuen (nicht gebrauchten) artikel für weniger geld ALS die konkurrenz. freu dich und greif zu


----------



## Xaphyr (21. Mai 2016)

Nochmal, in etwas anderen Worten, der AKG 702 klingt spitzenklasse, aber sehr neutral. Der DT-990 klingt sehr basslastig, aber bei weitem nicht so sauber und viel enger.
Der DT-880 klingt so sauber und luftig wie der AKG aber mit mehr Tiefgang, der Punch, das was Otto Normalhörer als "Bass" benennt, ist aber etwas zurückgenommen im Vergleich zum 990.
Wenn dir das immer noch zu subtil ist, kommst du nicht drumherum dir alle drei zum Probehören nach Hause zu holen.
Bedenke, dass das menschliche Gehör sich auf einen Kopfhörer einstellen muß, also nimm dir wenigstens eine Woche Zeit für alle.

Offenbar ist der 990 Edition in der 250 Ohm Version bei electronic4you.at tatsächlich günstiger als sonstwo.
Bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, wie du 250 Ohm antreiben möchtest...


----------



## Rafa85 (22. Mai 2016)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, wie du 250 Ohm antreiben möchtest...



Eine Asus Xonar DGX habe ich verbaut, dürfte reichen oder?


----------



## buxtehude (22. Mai 2016)

ja, die reicht bei mir (wie bei vielen anderen auch) für einen dt880 edition mit 250 ohm.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Mai 2016)

Naja, optimal ist es nicht, maximal geht mit der ja nur ab 64 Ohm und da greifen unter anderem Effekte wie Bass Boost mit rein... neutraler, echter Klang ist anders. Ob die Lautstärke reicht ohne zu übersteuern? Wirst du ausprobieren müßen.
Aber ohne direkten Vergleich könnte es dich glücklich machen.
Und letztendlich kommt es stark auf den Anspruch an.


----------



## buxtehude (22. Mai 2016)

die lautstärke reicht damit locker aus, außer du bist schon extrem schwerhörig.


----------



## Xaphyr (22. Mai 2016)

Cool, wär der Punkt auch geklärt. ^^
Aber es geht ja nicht nur darum.


----------



## wtfNow (24. Mai 2016)

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, ich hatte DT770 Pro, DT880 Edition und DT990 Edition in 600Ohm.
Die Edition unterscheidet sich von der Pro soweit ich mich erinnere nur in der Verarbeitung, ist zudem deutlich angenehmer zu tragen weil kaum Druck auf die Ohren, bin schon einige male damit eingeschlafen.
Bei der DT990 waren mir die Spitzen aber auf dauer zu hoch.


----------



## Rafa85 (24. Mai 2016)

Hallo!

Habe gestern den DT990 bekommen und muss sagen der Bass ist mir ein wenig zu viel.

Den DT880 werde ich mir noch anhören der müsste diese Woche noch kommen. Wie groß ist der Unterschied zwischen halb offenen und ganz offenen Kopfhörern, bezweifle nämlich dass mir der DT880 zu geschlossen ist.

Ansonsten danke für alle Antworten!

MFg


----------



## buxtehude (24. Mai 2016)

Allgemein kann man das nicht sagen (halboffen/offen). 
Aber vielen ist der 770 zu dumpf und der 990 zu spitz. 
Daher stellt hier der 880 eine sehr gute Lösung dar.


----------



## barmitzwa (25. Mai 2016)

Kann ein Brillenträger etwas zum unterschiedlichen Anpressdruck von Pro zu Edition sagen? Bin klanglich mit meinem DT770 Pro sehr zufrieden. Leider bekomme ich nach längerem tragen ziemlich unangenehme Kopfschmerzen. Auf dem Papier liest sich ja 3,5N und 2,8N als nicht sooo unterschiedlich


----------



## Xaphyr (25. Mai 2016)

Also ich bin ebenfalls Brillenträger und habe mit dem DT-880 Edition schon auch Probleme wenn ich ihn länger als etwa eine Stunde trage.
Allerdings hatte ich das bisher bei jedem Bügelkopfhörer.
Da ich aber lange Haare habe, steck ich mir die Bügel über dem Kopfhörer in die Haare wenn es zu arg wird.


----------



## buxtehude (25. Mai 2016)

ich trage am monitor ebenfalls eine brille und besitze den (dt880) edition. der anpressdruck ist für mich optimal, der kopfhörer bleibt über mehrere stunden einfach mega bequem und stört überhaupt nicht.


----------



## barmitzwa (25. Mai 2016)

Xaphyr schrieb:


> Also ich bin ebenfalls Brillenträger und habe mit dem DT-880 Edition schon auch Probleme wenn ich ihn länger als etwa eine Stunde trage.
> Allerdings hatte ich das bisher bei jedem Bügelkopfhörer.
> Da ich aber lange Haare habe, steck ich mir die Bügel über dem Kopfhörer in die Haare wenn es zu arg wird.



Mh ob sich da ein Umstieg auf die Edition Modelle lohnt bleibt somit fraglich. 
Abgesehen davon weiß ich den geschlossenen Aufbau sehr zu schätzen (PC im Wohnzimmer, Freundin schaut gern TV wenn ich spiele) und den 770 gibt es ja scheinbar derzeit nicht als Edition.


----------

